# Long Weekend @ Sligo



## tabby (30 Jul 2007)

Hi Guys,

We are planning to go to Sligo for the long weekend next week. Plan is to stay @ Radissons SAS in Sligo for three days, explore Sligo for a day or two. Also, we would love to go to Seaweed Bath @ Strandhill - pls let us know what do you think abt it as well? (THANKS!) 

Then if time permits, we are thinking of driving down to Donegal for a day, feel the town centre and come back to Sligo the same day. 

Guys, any ideas/ suggestions would be greatly appreciated...
Also - what do think of SPA @ Radissons SAS Sligo???

Thanks in advance.
T.


----------



## niceoneted (30 Jul 2007)

Hi not a big fan of the Radisson hotel group in all. Have not stayed in the one in Sligo but have been to weddings there which were just ok food wise. It's about 2.5/3 miles outside sligo. 
If you want to eat out in town you will have to book it as there are a limited number of good restaurants and they book up fairly quickly. I would recommend the French restaurant Monte Marte. Staff are lovely as is the foos. Alot of people rave about Coach Lane but it is not a particul favourite of mine. Also there is the Italian restaurant on the main st Bistro Bianconi they only take bookings for quarter of the restaurant at the weekend and after that it is first come first served. If you were to go there around 6.30/6.45 you might be in luck for a short wait and can have a drink while waiting. 
Sea weed bath will also need to be booked if you want to get an appointment time that best suits you. 
Enjoy your weekend


----------



## joanmul (30 Jul 2007)

There's a seaweed baths in Enniscrone as well. I think they're the original seaweed baths that started years ago.


----------



## tabby (31 Jul 2007)

Thanks for all your replies guys!

Cheers,
T.


----------



## CMK (31 Jul 2007)

Have to agreed with previous poster - not a fan of the Radisson hotels.   The Clarion Hotel in Sligo might be a better bet ..it has a very good reputation, it its also closer to town.


----------



## annR (31 Jul 2007)

Lisadell House near Grange is a good visit  - not just the house but the whole beach area near it is really nice.  Streedagh beach is amazing too.

There's not much to do in Donegal town frankly but why not.  It'll take you about an hour from Sligo town possibly less, there is a great by pass now around Bundoran and Ballyshannon.


----------



## Shannon81 (31 Jul 2007)

have to recomend the Clarion its really nice we stayed in the apartments which were lovely


----------



## moondance (31 Jul 2007)

The Glasshouse Hotel (part of Ramada group I think) is the most central hotel in Sligo, The Clarion isn't exactly in the town itself.


----------



## Scarlet42 (31 Jul 2007)

The SPA in the Radisson is the best in Sligo, the Radisson isn't in the town at all but a bit outside, the hotel itself is very nice, Food and staff are great,  The Glasshouse is right in the middle of town and not part of the Ramada but the fitzwilliam group .. the ones from Kerry, its very unusuall hotel but no SPA, The Clarion is nice as well, good pool and gym but again the SPA is not as good as the Radisson, Would recommend heading out to Hazelwood for a walk around the lake, or walking up Knocknarea.. great walk and not too difficult - the views from the top are amazing .. but don't go to the top of the Cairn!


----------



## addob (31 Jul 2007)

I have been to the Seaweed baths in Strandhill and they were great.
You can get a single or a couple deal and my OH has terrible dry skin and it workied wonders, was a lovely way to relax!!
If you go there be sure to pick up one of the bars of soap they sell in the shop, great way to get some of the benifits once you get back home!

ad


----------



## GMD (31 Jul 2007)

Being in Sligo loads of times and Radisson is streets ahead of the Clarion and the Glass house,which is a very strange looking hotel in the middle of the town with bizarre decor, for a relaxing weekend.


----------



## tabby (1 Aug 2007)

Guys - again thanks for the information!

Another question - Are there any massages available after the SeaWeed bath @ Strandhill? Any idea?

Also, can someone give some idea about "Things to do in Sligo"?

Cheers
T.


----------



## Firefly (1 Aug 2007)

The Radisson in Sligo is really nice. I'd also recommend a stroll down the beach at Rosses Point. For pints Shoot the Crows is great...esp Sat afternoons.


----------



## Chuggles (1 Aug 2007)

Hi Tabby, 

They do massages at the Seaweed Baths in Strandhill, check out their website www.celticseaweedbaths.com/ all the info and prices are on there.


----------



## moondance (1 Aug 2007)

tabby said:


> Guys - again thanks for the information!
> 
> Another question - Are there any massages available after the SeaWeed bath @ Strandhill? Any idea?
> 
> ...



Yes they do massages there but you'd need to book this in advance. Check their website: [broken link removed]


----------



## tabby (1 Aug 2007)

Guys,

Thanks and I have just booked it now! Where else we could go? Would love to explore Sligo... any suggestions... Also, a day in Donegal - if that could be a nice option....

Thanks
T.


----------



## Ais (1 Aug 2007)

Would agree with annR re Lisadell, definitely worth a visit (but am biased as it’s where my dad is from!) Around that area you can also see Benbulben mountain and Drumcliff (where Yeats is buried).

I’d also recommend a visit to Glencar Waterfall (Co. Leitrim) and Lough Gill/ Isle of Innisfree if you get a chance!


----------



## tabby (1 Aug 2007)

Thanks a tonne Ais! Your message has been a help. 
Noted Lisadell as well!!! 

Cheeers,
T.


----------



## niceoneted (1 Aug 2007)

If your going for a drive as far as Glencar go to Parkes castle which is on the shores of lough gill. Very nice. Also the Abbey for a tour it's in the town. Can concur with Lissadell.When your out at the sea weed baths walk the beach in strandhill and get a 99 and watch the surfers. have you dinner booked somewhere yet as it will be busy. 
Shoot the crows is a definite esp if you like a pint of the black stuff. Uisce in there will look after you -owner. gas man.


----------



## tabby (1 Aug 2007)

Thanks niceoneted!

Looks like I have many options now - jeez excited about it n lookin forward to it..

Yes, I m driving and Parkes Castle is already on the list!

And gonna enjoy the black stuff @ Shoot the crows...

Cheers
T


----------



## Lorrie (1 Aug 2007)

hi there
Check out this website with lots of info on what to do.
The Water bus on Lough Gill is great. There is bar on board with great scenery and commentary about local islands etc. Also it brings you to Parkes Castle so you could incorporate that. 
The Venue in Strandhill has fabulous food and is reasonably priced. Friday night is Steak night and their garlic cheese potatoes are fab. 
Donegal town is a nice town to browse around shops. You HAVE to eat in the Blueberry Restaurant or even have a coffee and dessert. Yeats Summer school on at the moment so town is buzzing. Enjoy!


----------



## Lorrie (1 Aug 2007)

Oops forget link its http://www.sligotown.net/


----------



## Culchie (2 Aug 2007)

Pop into Castle Dargan as well, new hotel/golf and country club recently opened. Nice for a coffee, a sandwich and a mooch around.

Fabulous spot.


----------



## Firefly (2 Aug 2007)

Culchie said:


> Pop into Castle Dargan as well, new hotel/golf and country club recently opened. Nice for a coffee, a sandwich and a mooch around.
> 
> Fabulous spot.


 

Was there twice. Nice place but the service was the worst ever....staff hadn't a clue.


----------



## Olly64 (2 Aug 2007)

there is nothing to do in sligo, i was bored out of my mind there, is there a westlife tour?? bringing you to there houses and where they had there first kisses and stuff like that, this would be amazing if they did? can someone tell me please.


----------



## Lorrie (2 Aug 2007)

A Westlife tour??? no there isn't  there's lots to do in Sligo.............


----------



## Olly64 (2 Aug 2007)

surley they should have a westlife tour, like the beatles have in liverpool, they should show where shane had his first kiss and have his old friends telling stories about the good old days when the boys were growing up in sligo, then stop off at there houses for pictures and stuff like that, this would be amazing


----------

